# goat fencing



## wynedot55 (May 19, 2009)

my nephew came over late this evening.so we worked on raising the fence in the goat pen.we added 2ft to it.making it a tad or 6ft tall.so when we are done maybe my jumping billy cant jump 7ft.


----------



## Cajunsamoan (May 19, 2009)

Good luck!  He sounds like a troublemaker.  I hope that it works for you.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 19, 2009)

yes he is a big troublemaker.thats why he is on a 15ft chain right now.an he looks for ways to get out of the pen.


----------



## freemotion (May 19, 2009)

Do you have an electric fencer?  A little zap might help.....  Unless he hits the wire airborne, of course, then he is not grounded properly.....On the other hand, if he is dragging the 15 foot chain......


----------



## wynedot55 (May 19, 2009)

i have a bad distaste for hotwires.used them for years when we was milking.an id get shocked just about everyday.so if this dont work.he will be doomed tobeing chained up till i get tired of him an get rid of him.


----------



## Herd Crazy Lady (May 19, 2009)

I knew a family with a buck that was great at jumping fences and the solution they came up with was to chain him with a 6 foot logging chain to a couple of cement blocks.  He stayed behind the fence because he couldn't get the lift he needed with the extra weight.


----------



## alba (May 24, 2009)

that could be dangerous.    I would just put a roof on the pen, if nothing more than a bird's net tied down.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 24, 2009)

so far he hasnt jumped out of their pen.i tended to the chickens an moved them to another area.because they love to go in the henhouse.an when i got though i put them back in their pen.


----------



## Chirpy (May 24, 2009)

I know he's been a real headache for you... good luck.  Hope this works!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 24, 2009)

so far so good.yes he has stressed me out bigtime.


----------

